# Selling my Space Marine army... Lots $850 + shipping



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Here's the list... 

Pics are here: http://clt40k.wordpress.com/2011/09/17/selling-my-marines-850/

Figure List

Painted:

Minis
5 Terminators - 1 w/ LC and 4 with TH/SS (Forgeworld shields)
1 Terminator Chaplain
1 Terminator Librarian
18 Long Fangs (converted from SM Scouts - leader and 5 MLs each)
5 Wolf Scouts (1 with Melta)
14 Assault Marines with Jump packs
4 Assault Marines with JP and Melta
3 Assault Marines with Sword and Shields
Shrike (conversion)
1 Assault marine with Thunder hammer
2 Assualt marines with Power Fists
1 Assualt Marine with Power Axe
1 Librarian with Jump pack (conversion)
1 Dante (conversion)
17 Tac Marines
3 marines with Melta
4 marines with flamer
2 marines with ML
18 assault Marines with BP and CS
2 Sgts with Powerfist
5 Sgts with Powerweapons
10 Grey Knights (w/ 2 incerators)
10 Sniper Scouts (2 w/ ML, Tellion Conversion)
20 Sisters of Battle (w 2 Flamers)
1 Techpriest
1 Apothecary
1 Rune Priest/Librarian
2 Inquisitors
1 Capt/Wolf Lord with 2x Powerfists



Vehicles
3 Riflman Dreads (w/ Forgeworld Autocannons)
1 Space Wolf Themed Dreadnought
1 Space Wolf Dreadnought (Forgeworld w/ Wolf banner)
Extra Arms for Dreads (4 Las Cannon, 1 Missile, 2 DCC Arms)
3 Landspeeder Typhoons w/ Multi Melta
3 Predators (Autocannon w/ Magnetized Las and Bolter sponsons)
1 Land Raider w/ Lascannons
3 Vindicators (partially painted)
1 Drop Pod
2 Inquisition Rhinos (w/ Forgeworld Bolter turrets)
1 Immolator with TL MM
2 Rhinos (w/ Forgeworld Bolter turrets)
5 Razorbacks with TL las turrets
2 Razorbacks with Las Plas conversions (3 turrets total)




Unpainted (primer and base coat only)
1 Painted biker (5 unpainted w/ MM assault bike)
4 HB Devastators
4 Unpainted SoB (one with Melta)
5 Tac Marines (unpainted)
3 Melta marines
1 ML marine
2 Las Cannon Marines
2 Sgts with PF
1 Objective marker
2 Sanguinary Priests (conversions)
10 Assault Marines with Jump Packs
1 Assault Marine with Jump Pack and Melta

1 LR redeemer (base coated, missing top hatch)

Space Marine Codex
Spae Wolf Codex
Grey Knights Codex
Blood Angels Codex
Black Templar Codex


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Sorry, USA shipping only...

*<<Edit - Changed mind... I'll ship overseas as long as I don't have to absorb the costs >>*


----------



## Mindlessness (Dec 22, 2009)

Brb crying myself to sleep.


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Add $250 for shipping and I'll send it to Australia... It would work out better than the 9% fee I'll pay on Ebay... so it's actually worth doing... That being said, I've never shipped anything to AU... Any idea what shipping is like?


----------



## Lubacca (Sep 4, 2011)

*Drool* Very awesome list. Whoever gets that army is going to be one happy person. Cheers


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Just checked for shipping to Australia... best guess is that it would be about $250... (assuming you live in Melbourne)


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Damn shame you arn't looking to trade..I have a skaven and Tyranid army i am looking to part with....These guys would of helped my pre-heresy army hit 20k


----------

